
What do many lone attackers have in common? Domestic violence - danielsiders
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/mar/28/lone-attackers-domestic-violence-khalid-masood-westminster-attacks-terrorism
======
dizzyo
And people who have more sex make more money.

